# UPC Chorus - What a shower!



## sean.c (15 Feb 2010)

As no-one has said it recently, here's my 2c - avoid Direct Debit with UPC Chorus!!

I signed up for broadband & cable tv, and the very next day, rang back to cancel.  Note; I got through the new orders line in about 2 seconds flat, but to get through to customer service took all of 12 minutes!

I got a callback to confirm.  Very professional, I thought.

Then I started getting automated messages from them reminding me of my appointment with the installation guy.  Ignored.

The next week, got a call from their dispatch centre asking why the install hadn't gone ahead.  I reminded them that I'd canceled.  I found out that they'd only canceled the TV part of the order.

A few weeks later I get a bill in the post for the install, equipment rental, and service charge, due to be debited on the 28th.

After 15 minutes waiting on the phone, I got through to Customer Services again.  Again, was told that I hadn't canceled the broadband.  Insisted that I had.  And in fact, that no engineer had come onsite to install anything. And that I didn't have any UPC equipment in my home.  Finally got a promise of a callback from their cancellations team, who weren't answering the internal phone queue.

No callback.  Of course not.

Called back again the next day.  This time, 22 minutes on the phone (Skype history proving very useful here).  Asked to speak to Supervisor.  Not available.  However, Mark swore blind that he'd cancel everything and sort out the billing.

By this time I'd written a letter to NTL and to my bank ordering that the DD be canceled by former, and refused by the latter.  Followed up with a call to the branch on the 27th to remind them.  The bank promised to check debits and get back to me.

Which they did (good service there, Ulster Bank), and said that no debits had gone through.

Excellent. So I thought.  Silly me.

On the 29th, NTL debited me €29.80 euro.  What for, I have no idea.

So I've had to call the bank and they've promised to initiate a refund immediately, as they had registered my previous calls about this on my customer record.

Do NOT give NTL your bank details.  Pay the extra €3 a month.  I've spent more than that much in Skype credit trying to get this dealt with!


----------

